# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  مرآة محطمه

## الفجر 110

مرآة محطمه 


صحت من نومها الهادىء الهانىء ويا ليتها لم تصحوا منه 

كان حلما جميلا لم يخطر على بال أي فتاة في عمرها  

عمر الزهور اليانعة التي يتدفق منها رائحة النظارة والدفىء 

لكنها الان وللاسف استيقظت من نومها ظمأ يكاد يتيبس لسانها من شدة العطش . 

اتكأت على حافة سريرها الخشبي وهي منهكة القوى مشت عدة خطوات متثاقلة , ثم جلست على مقعدتسريحتها آخدة نفساً عميقاً من رئتها , نظرت نظرة هادئة في المرآه التى امامها علها تسترد قواهاوتسترجع ملامح وجهها البسيط , فرأت صورته امامها مبتسماً فلم تتحمل المنظر عندها اغرورقت عيناها بالدموع وقبل ان تتساقط على خديها النظرين اخدت كأس ماء بجانبها قربته من شفتيها الضعيفتين الدبلتين لتبلهما لم تكد ذلك حتى سقطت دمعتان بلوريتان من عينيهافي الكأس كأنهما على موعدٍ فهتز الكاس في يدها ليرتد صدى القطرتان من الكأس على المرآة مخاطباً خيال حبيبها بلسان حالها 
قائلا : 

من عينيك .. يولد بحرا... شطانه هادئة 

يرسو فيها ..تبوتاً قد حمل موسى 

ياعينيكَ..قل لي كيف اضحت نافذة في قلبي  

خدقلبي واصنع محرابا.. 

واخلع نعليك يا موسى اني انست هنا نارا 

وانسج من قصبات الصدر لصلاتك سجادة  

كحصيرا 

من جبهتك النورا.. 

لسجودي كوّنت التربا 

وسجدت لله الشكرا. 

وما ان لامست شفتيها حافة الكأس حتى احمر خجلا فشكا حاله لشفتي حبيبها عندما لاح لها في المرآه وكان مبتسم الثغر فخاطبه 
قائلا : 

من شفتيك..يشرق فجرا  

لصلاتك يا عيسى  

من شفتيك..ثغرا قد لبى  

لمناجاة المولى  

خد قطرات الدمع  

من محجرة العين 

من سفحات الخد اجمعها بيديك 

واصنع مسبحة الورد حين اذان الفجر 

اني اقسمت يمينا والفجر والليل العشر 

من شفتيك..يولد صبحا  

من شفتيك..تشرق شمسا 

وهي ما زالت متسمرة امام المرآة تنظر فيها بطرف خفي خجل علها ! فاذا بها تتضح صورته باشراق كالقمر المنير وارادت ان تنبس ببنت شفه فخنقتها العبرة وخفق قلبها خفقة قوية تهشمت على أثرها المرآة فتجلى شخصه امامها بتجلي خرت مغشيا عليها من هول الصعقة 

فخاطبتة وهي في غشوتها واقرب ما يكون منه هناك 

قائلة : 

يا كل كياني وعمادي 

ياكل ذرات وجودي  

اني دوما منها احيا 

اسري بعبادك ليلا ً 

حين المسرى  

واصنع من روحي براقاً 

لبلوغ المقصد..لمقام اعلى 

وامام جميع الخلق.. كبر عشرا  

لصلاةٍ منك في وداع ٍ 

حين بلوغ الفجر 

تم الميقات الاكبر . 

انتهيتُ منها منذقليل .
22-8-1430هـ

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*هنا سأحجز مقعدي في الصف الأول*
*لأكون بالقرب من ذلك المشهد وأرااه بجلًى تفاااصيله ...*
*أحلاااام ...وآمآآآل .. وتحطم مرآآآة..*
*رأيت الذبول في عينيها قبل تساقط الدمووع ..*
*أرى إنسداال الألم في قلبها المتفطر ..*
*وكأنني بالنجوم سقطت هاااوية لتواسي ليلها الحالك ليكتمل لها ظهور القمر ..*
*صانع الخبز*
*جميل ذالك المنظر وراائعة عباراتك وإنتقاء الألفاظ..*
*سلم نبض قلمك النابض بالحياااة ..*
*وإلى مشهد جديد قريب تجسده لك مني فااائض*
*التقدير وخااالص التحية العذبة ...*
*دمت بألف خير في أمااان الله وحفظه ..*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

ما خطته يمينك جمال يأسر القارئ وقد اخرس قلمي هذا الإبداع 

شكر بل الكثير من الشكر بأن قدمت بين يدينا بوح قلمك

انتظر جديدك اخي الكريم

----------


## فرح

ماشاء الله 
كلمااااتك جدا رااااائعه ...
سلمت يمنااااك ...لاعدمنا نزف قلمك 
ننتظر بشووووق الى حرووووفك المتألقه 
دمت بخييير

----------


## الفجر 110

من هنا قد بدأ المشهد لفصلٍ جديد 

والتذكرة بالصف الاول حاضرة 

أختي العزيزة " نسيم الذكريات "  

قد لا يروق للبعض منا في الوهلة الاولى حكاية الاحلام والامال والتحطيم , لانها مشهدٌ لما وراء الحس البصري  

لكن ما صوره الكاتب في هذا المشهد هو تحطم كل المرايا الدنيوية الزائفة ليتجلى المراد الحقيقي الواقعي , رغم مرارة احلام بطلة المشهد والآم دموعها ومنظر الدموع وتعب الروح  

الا انها قد حصلت على المراد الاعلى وهو ظهور بطلها بتجليه الحقيقي وانه لم يكن مبتعد عنها انما مراقبها دوما حتى في احلامها ويقضتها متخذا المرآة عاكساً له صورتها  

وما اجمل القاء الروحي حين تم في غشوة الموت الاختياري  

حيث اتضاح الصور 

المعذرة لطول تعقيب صورة من المشهد واترك الباقي للقارىء وابداء رأيه . 


وهنا .... اقف خجلا امام اطرائك الجميل ليّ وتفاعلك مع المشهد التراجيدي ,انا في اعتقادي المتواضع ان من يعيش المشهد بسيناريو واقعي يستطيع ان يحضى ببعض مشاهده للتعبير عنها كتابة في حاضره . 

ارجو ان اكون موفق في عرضه على المسرح من خلال شاشة العرض , كما ارجو ان يضفي اعجابا لديك ولا يأثر في تراجيديته على نفسك  

اجدد شكري لك لتشجيعي على المواصلة في المزيد 

كما ارجو النقد حينما يستدعي ذلك لنرتقي اكثر وأفضل  

دعائي لجنابكم دوماً.

----------


## الفجر 110

صدقيني اختي المشرفة الكريمة  " ملكة سبأ "

انا اتعلم من فيض يراعكم في هذه الشبكة الرائعة 

وبتفضلكم نحن نرتقي وبنقدكم نسير نحو الافضل 

اشكر لك فذا الفيض في التصفح لكلمات خجله امام بيانكم المتدفق

وارجو انها قد نالت اعجابكم 

دعائي الك بالخير

----------


## الفجر 110

المشرفة العزيزة أختي" فرح " 
أخجلني فعلا هذا الاطراء 
وارجو ان هذه الكلمات قد امتعتكم  
ولو بشيءٍ  قليل من المتعة  
اشكرك على الرد الرائع  
حتى الملتقي في صفحة اخرى  
لك كل التقدير والدعاء

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ... 

هنا نطق الابداع.......وخُلدت أطيافه على جنبات ورقكم والأوساط... 
تصوير يخطف الحبر من وسط القلم........فتبوء المحبرة فارغة ....!! 
تعايشتُ مع كل كلمة قد نُثرت هنا .....وبقلبي زرعتها...فباتت الصورة التي قد رسمتها حية ..

مُبروزة على مرآة الطهر 



اعذر قصر أحرفي وتأتأتها ... 

سلم قلمكم والقرطاس.... 
هنئياً لكم الوسام ..تستحقه وبجدارة ..... 
واصل أخي.......وكن دوماً بالقرب من فيض القلم ..فهو بانتظار بقعة حبركم ....... 


موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## الفجر 110

المشرفة العزيزة " دمعة على السطور " 
انما تمتلئ محبرة يراعي من نهر فيضكم الهدار  
وانما ينطق قلمي لاني اجد الدعم منكم  
مقتفيا خطاكم المنير 
تقبلي فائق احترامي  
ودمتي باحرفٍ مضيئة

----------


## ام الحلوين

تسلم وعسااك على القوة  اخي الكريم صانع الخبز 

يعجز القلم عن الكتابه وتعجز الكلمات ان تصف ابدااعك 


كلماااات  في غاية الروووعه والجمال صاغه وصوره  لنا قلمك هاهنا 


سلمت يمناك والله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## الفجر 110

الاخت المشرفة " ام الحلوين " 
اشكر لك هذا الرد الرائع كعقد لؤلؤ جميل  
زينَ عنق احرفي في هذه الورقه البيضاء 
شهر رمضان مبارك عليك

وعلى الجميع

----------


## جنۉن من ﺳـڱۉن

*هنـ‘ـأإ سـ‘ـأإقف لآأإتمـ‘ـعن بطهر تلك الكلم‘ـأإت* 
*حروف رأإقـ‘ـت لي ..* 
*خيـأإلك رآئع جدأإ في تجسـ‘ـيد الكلمــ‘ـأإت ..* 
*دأإم نبـ‘ـض قلمـ‘ـك ..*

----------


## الفجر 110

"جنون من سكون"
ان ندى حروف ردك الجميل جعلني في سكون 
اسعدني هذا التواجد الكريم , وارجو ان وفقنا لمقام حسكم الادبي الراقي
ارجو ان تمدونا بارشادتكم النيره لنواصل المسير للافضل 
تحياتي أختي الكريمه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
تقف كلماتي تواضعاً أمام روعة كلماتكـ
احرفاً ازدانت بطهر المعنى 
وتحلت بإبهى الصور
فلتسم يمناااك ع ماخطته من نقاء الاحرف
وعذب الكلمات والاطروحه
اخي صانع الخبز،،
الله يعطيك الف عافيه
ولاعدمنا نبضك الراقي
دمت بحمى الرحمن

----------


## هكذا أنا

:
قبل أن أتخِير أحدى الزوايا الموموسه بالأبداع وأبتدأ بالرحمن هنُا ..!
أستفقت على تعويذه تستحثني على تلاوة شيء من المرآه لعل وعسى تنعكس
تلابيب الشظايا إلى عنُق التسميه فتنُبأنِي بأن النص باذخ حد الغرق ..!
:
أشتهُيت يوماً أن أجلس في صفوف المسرح وأراقُب سحر التراجيديا
التي تمس فينا الأبدان والصُور لتجُسد الخيال واقعاً والواقع خيالاً..!
وإذا بِي أرمقُها على عجِل ..!
:
صَانِع الخُبز .!
أن أجمل اللحظات أعمقها وهماً وأكثرها غرقاً ..!
كنتُ أسبح هنُا ولم أقُاوم التيار الجارف فأهالني بوابل الغرق ..
فشُكراً لكِ لهكذا نص ..!
....................]

----------


## الفجر 110

الاخت المشرفة " شذى الزهراء " 
اشكر لك هذا الحضور المميز والرد الرائع  
انا هنا خجلا من شذى كلمات مديحك العطر  
تقبل الله اعمالك في شهر رمضان الكريم 
تحياتي

----------


## الفجر 110

عندما تعجز كل احرفي التعبه عن الرد لجمال تعبيركم المورد .. تنساق هي الاحرف بنفسها كسيل النهر الجاري  
" هكذا انت" عندما قادني الخيال الى سيناريو ما وراء الطبيعة لأشاهد الواقع عبر نافذة المرايا  
" وهكذا انا " عندما غصتِ في اعماق التراجيديا الصعبة فأخرجتِ بكل سهولة أجمل سيناريو 
لالف مشهد مؤثر من خلال مسرح نص ردكِ الرائع , فبحثت عن امهر الممثلين لاسند لهم ادواره فلم اجد  
افضل من حواسي الست ، فقبلت بكل امتنان لذا جلست امام المسرح في اول المقاعد وتسمرت  
تفاعلت وتأثرت من المرايا المحطمه من خلال نص الجميل ، فصفقت بكلتا يدي لك شاكراً هذا الحظور لك في مسرح المرايا المحطمة  
اهلا بك أختي حتي ينتهي المشهد  
والسلام ..

----------


## دلوعة المنتدى

مااااااااااااشاء الله جد رووعة وابداااع
سلمت يمناك اخي الغالي 
تحياااااتي لك ولاابداعك

----------


## الفجر 110

الاخت العزيزة " دلوعة المنتدى "


 الاروع هو تفاعلك مع هذا النص البسيط 
حقاً اسعدني تواجدك وابهجني ردك الجميل 
لك امتناني كسنا ضوء مشرق

----------


## دموع الوحدة

ياااااااااه سيدي
جميلة جميلة جميلة جدا!!
سأترك بعضا مني هنا
سأرتشف من هذه الحروف علها تقيني
ظمأ الدهشة 
اسمح لي بسؤال يا سيد القلم



> من عينيك .. يولد بحرا... شطانه هادئة 
> 
> 
> 
> يرسو فيها ..تبوتاً قد حمل موسى



لم تصل سيالات المعنى لعقلي
هلا اوصلتها :$
؟!

ياسمينة صافيه 
كصفائك
لروحك

----------


## الفجر 110

الأخت العزيزة " دموع الوحدة "
أولاً أقدم لك شكري وامتناني لقراءة هذا النص وأرجو أن أكون وفقت في سرده بشكل مناسب وجميل.
وأشكرك لوصفي بسيد القلم , لقب ربما لست ُ بمقامه الآن إنما أنا مازلت صغيراً اكبر من غذاءكم الطيب في هذه الشبكة الرائعة ولكني " سيد" من بني هاشم والحمد لله واشكر لك أختي سؤالك واستفسارك لمقطع النص وحاشا عقلك أن لايصل إليه المعنى إنما هو خافي بين حنايا كاتب النص واستطيع أن أوضح بعض معاني هذا المقطع فللمعنى الظاهر أن " من عينيكَ أيها الحبيب المعشوق بما تحمله العين من معاني كثيرة فهي نافذة الروح والنفس والقلب والوجدان الداخلي للإنسان نحو العالم الخارجي بما يحمله من جمال أياً كان نوعه يرجع ذلك للعاشق الولهان إذاً فهذه العين الصغيرة في حجمها لكنها كبيرة لا يحدها شيء حتى السماء فهي تتسع لكل ما أرادت أن تحويه داخلها لأجل ذلك خاطبته في عينيه لترى ما تحويه وقد شاهدت وتأملت في عينيه أن من عينيه يولد بحر فقد اختزلت عينين المعشوق بحر واسعاً لا يحده بعد النظر والبحر فيه كل الخيرات من اللؤلؤ والمرجان والنعم الالهيه لذا من هذه العينين سيغدق المعشوق على العاشق الخير الكثير كما هو مؤمل منه وعادة البحر هو متنفس العاشقين لإلقاء كل الهموم وهو محل لقاء الأحبة وبعد أن يولد هذا البحر والواسع يولد لكن شطانه هادئة ليس كباقي البحار يشتد فيه الموج والعواصف ويغرق فيه من يرتاده من سفن وبحاره وصيادين وكما يقال عنه " أنه غدار " لا هذا البحر المولود من عينين هذا الحبيب مختلف تماماً فهو آمن لمن توجه نحوه فشطانه آمنة لا خوف فيها وهذا دليل على العطف والحنان وهو رسالة إلى المحب أن اقبل لا خوف عليك أبداً لذا يرسو فيها بكل أمان تابوت موسى لا خوف عليه إنما سيوصله إلى مراده المنشود إليه وقد استعمل التابوت ليس فهو للموت بل للحياة وحفظ ما فيه من الشيء المهم كما كان نبي الله موسى عليه السلام في ذلك التابوت وهو الصندوق لحفظه من فرعون الطاغية عندما القي في اليم فساقه ذلك اليم بكل حفظ و هدوء لا عاصف فيه ولا موج مخيف وكذلك استعمل هنا التابوت لخزن أسرار العاشق فهو يخاطب المعشوق أن عينيك تحمل فيها أسراراً كثيرة ً وكذلك بإمكان العاشق المحب أن يودع فيها أسراره بكل اطمئنان عليها فلا خوف لفضحهها لان شطانه هادئة وعادة التابوت أو الصندوق مغلق كذلك العين عندما تغلق فهي كالتابوت مغلق لا يصل إليه احد لمعرفة الأسرار المودعة من قبل العاشق إلا لمعشوقه فقط 
كذلك استعان الكاتب باسم موسى لغرض أن نبي الله موسى عليه السلام كليم الله وهو عاشق والمعشوق هو الله فذهب المحب لملاقاة حبيبه فكان التجلي والخشوع والاغشاء أمام عظمة المحبوب وهي مصطلحات واقعية بين المحبين وذلك بعد أن تجرد موسى من كل ما لا يليق بالمحبوب لذا استخدمت في النص لتوضح هذا الجانب 
" تابوتا قد حمل موسى " هي إشارة إلى الرسالة التي يريد الحبيب أن يوصلها إلى المحبوبين بكل حفظ وأمان .
هذا جانب ظاهري طفى على السطح في هذه العجالة وأما الجانب الباطني الذي اختزله بداخلي ربما لا يمكن تفسيره لأنه شعور والشعور يحس ولا يوصف في اعتقادي ولذا بمكان القارئ الكريم أن يتحسس الشعور بالنص كيفما يريد لان لكل محب طريقته في إيصال شعوره إلى محبوبه وكانت المرأة هنا هي الطريق أو الوسيلة لذلك .فأرجو أن أكون وفقت من الشرح للعبارة بما يوضحهها
ودمت لكل خير أختي العزيزة " دموع الوحدة " وممنون كثيراً لك .

----------


## دموع الوحدة

سيد من بني هاشم
ابن العم :)
يااااه سيدنا
شرحت كـل حروف الفكرة قـد اشرت على الكلمات الملونة بالاحمر فقط لمعناه لاني لم اعي المعنى جيدا
لم اكن اريد ان اتعبك صانع الخبز
الآن وضحت معنى الكلمات شطانه << هكذا تكتب شطآنه << لذلك لم افهم المعنى حاولت قراء الكلمة  لاكنن عقلي
قــــد اغلق ابوابه في تلك اللحظه 
احسست بالخجل من نفسي الآن لم استطع قراءتها  
اما تبوتا امممممم
بمعنى ان المفرد تابوت شككت منذ البداية 
حاولت ان اعرف من اي الجموع هي 
او سقطت الالف سهوا فهي بمفردها تابوت ؟!
ربما لم اوضح سؤالي جيدا فاتعبتك 
ياسيد القلم
انت تستحقه فلا تنزل من قدرك
فـقط عِند رفع معنوياتك
واحساسك بجمال ما تكتب 
ينثر في هواء حروفك عبق الجمال
لا تتهاون بنفسك أخي
ولا تشكرني على قراءة النص
كلنا محتاج للقراءة ليتحسن قلمه
وقد وفقت في السرد جميل جدا 
موفق ننتظر الجديد على احر من الجمر 
دموعهـ

----------


## الفجر 110

السيدة العزيزة ابنت العم " دموع الوحدة " ابداً مافي تعب
والف شكرٍ لك على التصويب , والظاهر عندما كتبت "تبوتاً" بدل " تابوتاً " كنت سارحاً في أمرٍما, واما عندما كتبت "شطآنه " منقوصة المد فما زلت سارحاً في ذات الشيءحتى الان فالمعذرة.
لك مني الف تحية أختي حتى الظهور المبارك لامامنا الحجة بن الحسن "ع"

----------

